# nipple and edge



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Went to nipple and edge sunday caught one wahoo and missed one hooked the first fish within ten minites od lines in scattered grass and not many flyers hopefully purpleandgold will post pics


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish. Any debris out there?


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

No there was hardley anything out there.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice :yes: the water look great!:yes::thumbsup: Good fishing report thank you:thumbup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice wahoo, this is certainly shaping up to be the summer of the wahoo!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Ol sizza lips showed up, too bad you missed the other one. Did anything else end up in the cooler?


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

No that was it tried bottom fishing for a while bit notging but snapper


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

A few more random pics.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Yee Ha!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Yozuri Bonita doin' work


----------

